

Shannon Larratt has passed away - just_observing

http://news.bme.com/2013/03/15/rip-shannon-larratt-1973-2013
(link may be considered NSFW by some)<p>https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shannon_Larratt<p>http://www.zentasttic.com - personal blog<p>His final post - which was posted to and then removed from his site is here: http://pastebin.com/uGQKSVUP
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

<http://news.bme.com/2013/03/15/rip-shannon-larratt-1973-2013>

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shannon_Larratt>

<http://www.zentasttic.com> \- personal blog

<http://pastebin.com/uGQKSVUP>

